#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-28
 * BugeyeD and the wife are both registered for self 2011. 
<BugeyeD> looking forward to the puppet thingy
<BugeyeD> and i don't mean punch and judy
<mhall119> no NC global jam?
<akgraner> mhall119, we'd like to have one...
<akgraner> however, I can't organize one here this time - I'll be at the txlf
<akgraner> there is going to be an install fest though in Asheville
<akgraner> holstein, aren't you all doing that this coming weekend?
<Tracy_P> First Sat in April
<akgraner> yep that would be this coming saturday :-)
<akgraner> holstein, do you need any LTS CD's I'll be back in Asheville on Wednesday
<akgraner> and I've got 10.10 ones as well
<mhall119> you guys should put that on loco-directory
<akgraner> mhall119, nods
<holstein> akgraner: i'll take all the LTS's you got :)
<holstein> yeah, the install fest is happening saturday
<mhall119> holstein: put it in the loco-directory!
<mhall119> holstein: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/add/?global_event_id=567
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-29
<holstein> mhall119: yeah, maybe i'll see if i can get somebody to do that for me :)
<holstein> im not going to be able to go...
<akgraner> holstein, I'll add it tomorrow
<holstein> akgraner: thanks :)
<16WAAQOCT> my name is awesome
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-03-30
<_marx_> some axes need to be examined
<_marx_> axis' as well
<_marx_> hum, internet company with physical assests
<_marx_> means i posses the hardware
<_marx_> rtfm
<_marx_> where's my lottery ticket?
<_marx_> sorry yall, i was on the wrong channel
<adam_vollrath> nono this is the right channel
<_marx_> lottery tickets or physical assests?
<_marx_> logs
<_marx_> joy of life
<_marx_> i killed several thousand little baby grass plants today
<_marx_> mowed the front yard
 * _marx_ will go get baned on #ubuntu
<adam_vollrath> go mess with #python.  those guys are jerks
<_marx_> really? heard they were cool
<adam_vollrath> (:V)
<_marx_> i'm just exassperated
<_marx_> trym == try - try
<_marx_> mr rodgers linux videos, i'm my rodgers
<_marx_> mr
<_marx_> in the can, editing out all the cussing er fowl language
<_marx_> i cuss like a soldier
<_marx_> well worse really
<_marx_> whoohaa
<_marx_> i'll go op myself and ban myself
<_marx_> sigh
<_marx_>  maybe with the new computer...I'll record some howto's
<_marx_> rtfm's
<_marx_> screenshots of man pages just rock
<_marx_> sp i killed 6 terminals, now it's only me and me
<_marx_> and the rest of you can find your own terminals
<_marx_> sorry rebooting a multi user system
<_marx_> wow, there were 52 users logged in
<_marx_> dang
<_marx_> oops
<_marx_> okay all back
<_marx_> out, travelling for a bit
<_marx_> won't be connected
<_marx_> well at will...
<_marx_> this might happen a couple of times today yall as i upgrade hardware and local os
<_marx_> date
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-04-01
<akgraner> Jono Bacon confesses that he is really jef spaleta - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/01/i-am-jef-spaleta/
<mhall119> I actually had to google "Jef Spaleta" to get the joke
<mhall119> akgraner: still no UGJ event for NC?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-03-27
<b___smith> when did synaptic stop being part of the standard install?
<Nivex> natty I think
<b___smith> thanks
<b___smith> I presume I can sudo apt-get install?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-02
<ChinnoDog> evening
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-04-03
<holstein> o/
<holstein> its humorous to say "good evening" in this channel ;)
